# New Member from Point Roberts, WA



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource, Tim!


I'm curious .... how did your bees arrive at Point Roberts?


----------



## TimT (Nov 18, 2015)

You may have noticed from a map that Point Roberts is located in a geographically unique spot. A 5 square mile chunk of land below the Canadian border and the only land access to "big Washington" is through Canada. Canada does not allow transport of bees across their border from the US.

I had two hives on my property the previous three years. These were Nucs that flew into our grass airport in a single engine airplane. This spring a friend an I each started our own hives from packages from a commercial pollinator about 70 miles away. We drove them to the local airport and they (6 packages) flew in the back seat the last 25 miles to our little airport again. No negative effects from the truck ride or the flight.

A long answer, but it seems to work. I believe the US Postal Service can get bees across the border as they have a sealed truck that brings the mail here through Canada, but no one I know has done it that way.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

I seem to recall another member from Pt. Roberts here on BeeSource, a year, maybe two years ago.
I looked in the member list but didn't find anything, maybe my search was flawed somehow.
Anyway, I think you have beekeeping company there.
Welcome.


----------



## TimT (Nov 18, 2015)

It may have been the person who kept her bees on my property until they moved away. I will see them later this month and ask if they were members in the past. They are not keeping bees while building their house. Maybe in the future??


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Tim!


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Odd I remember it at all but I recall looking up the location on 'maps'. Unique location, in many ways!
Maybe the member was on the CA side?
Anyway, good to have you here.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is another Pt Roberts (potential) beekeeper ...
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?315024-Package-options-in-the-USA&p=1321616


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks Rader. That's the post I remember, but sad to say it's only from back in July of this year :scratch: not a year or two ago.
Oh boy.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

There are 4 from Surrey/Delta. Concrete5 seanconnery JRW dkofoed


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees!


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

Welcome, 

wow I was amazed to read how you bring your hives home!

Is the restriction US/CAN working both way?

Probably you won't have a long warm season, but from the map look like a good spot to work with queens... how many beekeepers in the area? which are the main nectar sources and when are these blooming?


----------



## TimT (Nov 18, 2015)

Yes, both countries restrict bees, queens and used equipment from crossing the borders.

The local Canadian beeks import bees from NewZeeland.

There are only a few apiaries here in Point Roberts,but there are probably more than 50 hives within 3 miles when Canada is considered. The bees are unaware of any border restrictions.

T


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

TimT said:


> Yes, both countries restrict bees, queens and used equipment from crossing the borders.
> 
> The local Canadian beeks import bees from NewZeeland.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the answer. 

I was aware of CAN/NZ connection since last year I queen reared for one season in NZ. I asked about CANtoUS border restriction since I remember to have read somewhere that for almond pollination in California, bees were coming from Canada too..
radallo


----------

